# Cyst caused by ingrown hairs?



## ColleenAli (Nov 12, 2012)

So on Black Friday while taking Porter in for his vaccines, we mentioned this weird spot on his forehead that looked like a thin band of hair that was growing over his hair, the vet that was there at day (she wasn't our usual vet) thought it looked like a scratch and despite me disagreeing with her she just said to keep and eye on it. 

Well a week and a half ago we took him in for his next rounds and expressed our concern that there was now a bump forming. The vet was perplexed by the band of skin over the hair but pull hairs out from under it, recommended we put a hot compress on it daily (which was a fun task to get him to sit still) and keep and eye on it. 

So we kept and eye on it and this morning it was kind of oozing what looked like puss. So my husband took him in to the vet this afternoon. They opened it up, drained it and removed some of the hairs. But she states that it appears that the ingrown hairs caused a cyst to form but they are hoping it wont come back. If it does they want to removed it when we have him neutered in another year or so. They aren't too concerned but I have never heard of this before, has anyone else seen this?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes, my aussie has had a few, one was HUGE, it popped and I kept draining it but ended up having to have it lanced (sp) out..messy stuff, but harmless.

She has another right now on her cheek that I can't get to close up, been using vetericyn on it, but may have to get that one dug out as well


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like a sebaceous cycst. They are EXTREMELY common, and generally cause no harm. Zeke has had two on back since he was a puppy, and is now 6. They are well hidden and never both him, so I never bothered having them removed. If it was on his face, I would probably have it removed for aesthetic purposes. Usually they stay the size of a dime, roughly, but sometimes they can get pretty large.

Every hair follicle comes out of a pore that has a gland in it that produces oil. The most common causes of sebaceous cysts is when that pore becomes clogged or plugged up, causing the pore to fill with oil and debris. Or it can be an ingrown hair, dirt, etc... Sometimes they go away, sometimes like Zeke they stay.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=ws7WULhokq2oAcTkgaAF


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Both my girls get them on different parts of their bodies. Never bother the dogs but I keep an eye on them. ...


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

What has always worked for me for ingrown hairs (in delicate areas:blush is organic raw apple cider vinegar - full strength, apply to cotton pad and hold on the boil, pimple, cyst for couple mins (might sting for a second, then relief)...do this 3 or 4 times a day.

Kill's bacteria and dries up excess oil

Do this after compress as noted by vet.

Also silicea homeopathic is noted to push foreign bodies to the surface.


----------

